# Questions and General things?



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

First off I wanna start by saying my puppy has improved alot.
Sorry about getting to age mixed up. She was born on May 15 and we got her at the end of July, The breeder said she was 1 Month Old.

Anyways my first question is;
Am I allowed to give my dog empty water bottles to play with?

I usually let her play with empty water bottles I make sure the cap is off.

Im worried about her chocking on the plastic itself.

Is it possible to raise a go without a Pen or cage?

I have watched TONS of youtube videos on how to raise a puppy.
She has been behaving, she dosn't really chew the furniture anymore.

Also she is very smart and she responds to come sometimes. I havn't trained her yet.

Plus she kinda gets that she has to hold it in when she has to pee inside.
She only does it if its a bad emergency. I don't think its necessary to have a pen or cage for the pup, there are still punishments if she does something bad. We have a spray bottle filled with water and I raise my voice just a tiny bit with her she under stands

Ear Stages and coat changes;

at what time do they change there coats and raise there ears? My puppy is over a month and I havnt seen here ears moving alot. I saw a german shepherd on youtube, he had his ear already up and his coat was goldish like a normal GSD At 1 month.

My puppys behavior. My puppy is amazing I havnt teached her alot of things but she understands alot! I tell her to sit. she sits.
I tell her down. she lays down.
I tell her stay she stays.

She quickly understands to concept correct me if im wrong.
I also barley trained her sit and down. She won't sit from the down positions even with a treat over her nose,she also won't stand my pup is so lazy LOL. Any tips or advice?

PS: Sorry for my grammer im rushing. Try to understand if you cant.

Thanks.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Theman441 said:


> First off I wanna start by saying my puppy has improved alot.
> Sorry about getting to age mixed up. She was born on May 15 and we got her at the end of July, The breeder said she was 1 Month Old.
> 
> Anyways my first question is;
> ...


*-I don't think letting her play with a plastic water bottle would be the best thing, but maybe I'm wrong. At LEAST don't leave the bottle alone with her, and tear off the outside wrapping. *
*-Crates are really good to use if you don't want her to have accidents while you sleep or chew on the furniture while you're gone. It will make potty training so much easier, and also, won't allow her to get ahold of dangerous objects/substances.*
*-Their ears stand up usually at 3-4 months old. Their coats change slowly over time. She probably won't have her permanent markings until she is about 1 year old (give or take some months). *
*-This doesn't mean she's lazy, she just hasn't been taught this. You need to make sure you spend time training. (Sorry if I got this wrong, have you tried teaching her this and the methods don't seem to work? Or do you expect her to know sit from the down position without teaching her to actually 'sit from the down position'? If you HAVE taught her this, it is possible that she just doesn't want to do it, that she's stubborn.)*


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

There are actually toy sleeves they make just for empty water bottles that you can buy. That way the plastic is no threat at all


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's the link:

http://www.petco.com/product/109878/Doggy-Hoots-Water-Bottle-Crunchers-Dog-Toy.aspx 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1.. i would buy sturdy dog toys.

2.. if you're worried about her choking on the plastic
don't give it to her. choking on the plastic would be my
worry.

3.. you can raise a dog without a kennel, crate or fenced in yard.
it's much easier and more safe when you have a kennel, crate
or fenced in yard.

4.. find a trainer.

5.. take your pup out often.

6.. your pup needs proper training.



Theman441 said:


> First off I wanna start by saying my puppy has improved alot.
> Sorry about getting to age mixed up. She was born on May 15 and we got her at the end of July, The breeder said she was 1 Month Old.
> 
> Anyways my first question is;
> ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hopefully you also have gone back to (click ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...y-driving-me-crazy-help-me-2.html#post2566376 ) for all the help people gave on the other thread you started.

aw:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if your puppy was born on May 15, she is NOW 3 1/2 months old, NOT one month old.

How have things improved since your last post two days ago? Two days ago she was a PITA and you were quite frustrated with her.

These are MY suggestions.

Get a crate , you can find them cheap or for free on Craigslist.

Find a trainer/puppy class and sign up.

Don't expect perfection from a 3.5 month old puppy. Puppies can be obnoxious, get into trouble and have the attention span of a gnat.

Just because she hasn't chewed anything in a couple days, don't expect her to never chew anything again.

The crate will provide a safe place for the puppy and a safe place for your possessions when you can't monitor her 24/7. Puppy proof your house,, I don't know how many puppies I"ve heard of chewing on electrical cords because people forget to put them up. 

No dragging her by the collar, no hitting, if you can't handle her, it's best to return her to the breeder or find another home for her. 

You will get out of a dog what you put into them


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Theman441 said:


> First off I wanna start by saying my puppy has improved alot.
> Sorry about getting to age mixed up. She was born on May 15 and we got her at the end of July, The breeder said she was 1 Month Old.
> 
> *That would make her (103 days old today) 14 weeks and 4 days old....or 3 & 1/2 months old?...A BABY.*
> ...


No problem about the grammar. These are just my opinions/suggestions...good luck


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

It would probably be more helpful if you stayed on one thread, asked additional questions, or responded to questions in posts where people are trying to help, than just repeatedly moving on to start new threads on basically the same things.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

This is a joke and everyone is falling for it. Sitting and stay and lying without being trained to do so is a bunch of crap! I don't believe anything the OP says. Read his other thread and you will understand.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> You will get out of a dog what you put into them


Truer words were never TYPED!!!


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I have let every pup I ve ever raised play with bottles. If they chew peices off then replace the bottle, they love to chase them across the floor, they crinkle,etc.. love them. The best thing I can tell you about raising this little girl, is be PATIENT. Glad the water bottle is working for you. Balance your corrections with lots of praise when she does something right. Things will continue to improve..... oh, and the good thing about a crate or X pen, is that they dont generally want to potty in their area, so it makes housebreaking easier. They cry to get out of their area and then you take them out.


----------



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ambrola said:


> This is a joke and everyone is falling for it. Sitting and stay and lying without being trained to do so is a bunch of crap! I don't believe anything the OP says. Read his other thread and you will understand.


Yeah. That helps. You can think whatever you want.
Would you like me to upload hour long videos of her life,
how she behaves and what not? If so just say so.

Also I could care less if you believed anything I said,
There's already tones of people helping me. So yes random
person this is a bunch of "crap" especially to someone who probably
lives in another country than me.

BTW. I trained her a bit sorry if I said it wrong.


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

Theman441 said:


> First off I wanna start by saying my puppy has improved alot.
> Sorry about getting to age mixed up. She was born on May 15 and we got her at the end of July, The breeder said she was 1 Month Old.
> 
> Anyways my first question is;
> ...


Sounds like you're doing a great job!


----------



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm unsure why dogs should not be punished for bad things they do,
I think they should be. Not in an abusive way but other than that,
raising your voice a little big with a dog is enough.

Its just like saying that the dog can do whatever it wants without getting in trouble.
I can't train her to not go after my cats yet, as some people stated. 

If she pees on the carpet are you gonna clean it up and continue playing with the dog? Or can you say *NO! BAD DOG!* In a deep and loud voice?

I'm pretty sure that my dog would eventually learn that it's a bad thing to do.
It may take more time then training but still.

Instead of pulling her collar now I have a harnest that goes around her body.
When she dosn't want to get out of the room I put it on her and pull her with that,
its much better and easier.

To clear things up I just wanna say that.
I think getting mad at a dog is normal
you should always take it easy and try to hold it in.

Have you ever had problems with your computer not working?
Did you get frustrated? If so this is much like a dog.

Instead of your things not working, your dog can simply tear up everything you own and get a hold of things that you dont want to be destroyed.

Sorry if you took that the wrong way.


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

I am pretty new to this forum but not forums themselves and really you're beginning to sound very much like a troll to me - but anyway I will try to respond to your thoughts 



Theman441 said:


> I'm unsure why dogs should not be punished for bad things they do,
> I think they should be. Not in an abusive way but other than that,
> raising your voice a little big with a dog is enough.
> 
> ...


(too short)


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Theman441 said:


> I'm unsure why dogs should not be punished for bad things they do,
> I think they should be. Not in an abusive way but other than that,
> raising your voice a little big with a dog is enough.
> 
> ...


There is so much wrong with this way of thinking that I don't have the strength to go through it all, but I'm sure someone else will pipe in.

Here is your biggest problem. You have a puppy that is, in your mind, giving you tons of trouble. People on this forum who are experienced are trying to give you advice and tell you that YOUR methods and YOUR logic DO NOT work when it comes to training a dog. If they did work, you would not have posted 5 or 6 threads asking for help right?? If your gonna argue that the there's nothing wrong with the way you've been doing things, then you really should be having no problems and need no help. The problem is not the puppy. The problem is you.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi!

It sounds like we've answered all of your questions ...the ones you had concerning the dog.
What you take from any advice given is up to you.

Good luck.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

One example:
Dog pees on carpet. You yell at dog. Dog learns it's bad to pee in your presence, so she will go somewhere else (maybe in another room) to pee. 
Personally I would prefer that my dogs go in front of me, if they're going to have an accident. Then I know that they had an accident right away, vs. finding it hours later. 

I don't have an issue with correcting dogs - but with a puppy, correcting for most things just isn't going to help and in many cases will damage your relationship. Your pup can't help it. If she chews something up or has an accident, it's your fault for not managing/watching her.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

I honestly think saying that getting mad at a dog isn't normal. I'm sure LOTS of people get mad at their dogs. I mean LOTS Of parents get mad at their kids.

But the difference is how you react. Never react out of anger, that will get you nowhere at all. Your normal if things frustrate you and get you mad.

But if your using that anger to discipline or punish your dog your getting nowhere. The dog is just a dog, to expect it to know what you want is silly you need to be calm, and relax, and use positive re-enforcement to get what you want not negative. Just like raising a child, be firm, calm and positive, ignore the behavior you don't like, and give positive re-enforcement on behavior you want to see.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Theman441 said:


> I'm unsure why dogs should not be punished for bad things they do,
> I think they should be. Not in an abusive way but other than that,
> raising your voice a little big with a dog is enough.
> 
> ...


First - punishment does NOT teach or help the pup learn. Punishment is self-satisfying for the owner only. That is why you do NOT punish.

Once the puppy solidly learns something - a command - a correction applied correctly can be beneficial with _some_ dogs.

As for YOUR puppy - any thought of punishment should be thrown out. Corrections at this time is inappropriate. Using redirection for the chewing, actual training classes and you keeping your eye on him 100% of the time he is out of the crate, is where you will find you have the biggest success.

The puppy pees on the carpet - yelling at him will do nothing but SCARE him. He will learn to HIDE and pee on the carpet. Instead, when you find a wet spot on the carpet, clean it up, SAY NOTHING unless you are mumbling to yourself that YOU messed up and didn't take him out. That is the ONLY reaction you should be having. If you see your puppy looking for a spot to pee, actually pick him up and take him outside. Since your pup should already have a leash (attach the leash to his harness and do not drag him by the harness) on him it will be easy to set him down, hold the leash till he does his business, then play with him.

If you become angry or frustrated with the puppy, DO NOT lay a hand on him other then GENTLY picking him and placing him in his crate. None of the hitting or kicking as you described in your other post.

IMO - If you do not get your act together, you will have one messed up dog. Check with the rescues and Humane Societies for low cost training, but do whatever you have to, to get training for the pup. YouTubes are a START but won't give you the handling ability you so desperately need. You were able to rescue or buy the dog, vet care, equipment and training is part of the cost that should have been factored in.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Maybe we should ask the OP's age as that might have alot to do with what they are posting, certainly the OP doesn't have to answer.


And to the OP, the 'crack" about other countries was very uncalled for, if you don't like what someone says, either report it to a moderator who will decide if it was unneccessary , if someone is snotty to you it doesn't mean you have to cop an attitude back..


----------



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

You're taking it the wrong way.

Did I say I scream at my dog with the loudest voice possible?
NO, I said raising you're voice a LITTLE BIT is ENOUGH. That
makes a complete difference.

Yesterday I tried to crate train her but all she would do is cry and
whine. I took her out before doing it but she would pee everytime I did it.
She even did today. So there was pee all over her and I had to wash her when
she doesn't even like water!

LOL I told her bad dog after and the guilt on her face was priceless I lost it.
Haha.

Why does my age have to matter? is it that important?
Yes I am a adult.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

The Power of Positive Dog Training: Dog Training and Behavior: Training

Begin with that page, several sections to it. Read. It is just a beginning to understanding why what you do right now with your pup is so important for the rest of its life.

House Training a Puppy | Potty Train a Puppy the Easy Way House training your puppy.

Tons of information in this thread----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/188142-potty-training-nightmare.html

What you saw as guilt on your pup's face was fear.

Crate training and house training is a process, it will not happen in an afternoon or overnight. If you don't understand the process, ask questions, don't argue about it.

I have a question for you - You came here looking for help and advice I assume. Why are you so combative when given the help you ask for? How much thought did you put into the decision to get a puppy? Where are you located? Someone may be able to recommend a good trainer close to you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

like I said you don't have to tell us your age, but yes sometimes age does have something to do with it, if your 13 years old, you may not be as dog training savvy as someone who's had dogs for many years..Altho you could be any age and not be puppy training / dog behavior savvy, I just wasn't sure if you were a young child/young adult/ that's why I asked.

IF I were you, I'd read the links Twyla post above. 

It's not unusual for a puppy to cry/whine in a crate especially if your IN the house and they know it. 

Do you really think telling her "bad dog" that she understood what you meant? 

She understood you weren't happy with her, but probably not the reason why..

When puppies pee in the house, in their crate it's because we as owners, are not diligent enough in keeping tabs on them, it's not her fault, it's ours. They aren't born "knowing" what we want or how to act or trained.

So the next time she has an accident in the house/in her crate, smack yourself because the fault lies there..

You need to step back, stop blaming the dog for your lack of training qualities, read some of the links posted and implement them with fairness and patience.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> First - punishment does NOT teach or help the pup learn. Punishment is self-satisfying for the owner only. That is why you do NOT punish.


This exactly. Maybe it makes YOU feel good, but you've done nothing except erode the relationship between yourself and your dog.

Dogs are going to PEE. They are going to POOP. It is up to you, the owner, to teach it where to poop and pee, not punish it for going! 

Dogs are going to CHEW. They need to be provided adequate and appropriate chewing things. Not punished because they chewed your shoes or couch!

That is YOUR fault for not supervising the puppy and giving it appropriate chewing outlets!

A child is hungry - and eats a crayon, thinking that may be food. Do you hit the child, or do you hit yourself over the noggin for not giving the child LUNCH?

A child has to go potty, badly, but you've provided nowhere for the child to go. Perhaps you're in a store that doesn't have a bathroom and by the time you find one, the child has pottied in it's pants. Do you now spank the child for going potty??
Or do you scold your own self for not preparing before hand and finding a potty for the child??

Puppies are no different. They need *SUPERVISION*, and *INSTRUCTION*. 
Scolding, hitting, kicking the pet for doing what they are going to do naturally, is pointless and cruel. 
To housetrain - supervise. Reduce space (crate/x-pen). Monitor and take outside every HOUR.
REWARD for puppy potting outside! IGNORE inside accidents.

For chewing? LITTER the floor with appropriate chew toys. Rope toys, puppy safe stuffies (stuffing free stuffies), kong toys, Earth Ball (Orbee) toys, etc. And again supervision! Don't let puppy meander around the house alone!

Leash puppy to you so you can watch at all times, or crate it.


----------



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> like I said you don't have to tell us your age, but yes sometimes age does have something to do with it, if your 13 years old, you may not be as dog training savvy as someone who's had dogs for many years..Altho you could be any age and not be puppy training / dog behavior savvy, I just wasn't sure if you were a young child/young adult/ that's why I asked.
> 
> IF I were you, I'd read the links Twyla post above.
> 
> ...


That's unnecessary. Of course I have a lack of training qualities! this is my first dog. Tell me something better maybe solutions to this problem, 
and thank me for at-least listening to experts instead of telling me to smack myself because I'm doing it wrong. I think you need to step back and stop blaming ME for everything my dog does and give some ideas.


----------



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

phgsd said:


> One example:
> Dog pees on carpet. You yell at dog. Dog learns it's bad to pee in your presence, so she will go somewhere else (maybe in another room) to pee.
> Personally I would prefer that my dogs go in front of me, if they're going to have an accident. Then I know that they had an accident right away, vs. finding it hours later.
> 
> I don't have an issue with correcting dogs - but with a puppy, correcting for most things just isn't going to help and in many cases will damage your relationship. Your pup can't help it. If she chews something up or has an accident, it's your fault for not managing/watching her.


I can agree to that BUT I don't think It will damage our relationship. I praise her with joy every day and play with her for HOURS outside.
Just because I raise my voice A TINY BIT will absolutely not damage anything. She is very loving dog. Its way different if a smack and yell loudly at her, but I don't and never will.

Dogs love unconditionally.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Theman441 said:


> That's unnecessary. Of course I have a lack of training qualities! this is my first dog. Tell me something better maybe solutions to this problem,
> and thank me for at-least listening to experts instead of telling me to smack myself because I'm doing it wrong. I think you need to step back and stop blaming ME for everything my dog does and give some ideas.


Wow, really?? I don't think you can get more help or more answers than ALL the information that's been posted here already. Rehome the dog, and stick to cats.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I think you need to step back and stop blaming ME for everything my dog does and give some ideas.


We're blaming you because that's how dogs ARE! They know nothing and you have to teach them and you're saying you have no desire to do so but would rather punish.
And that's WRONG.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

I think this post is being extremely accusative in its tone. I have seen this in the past, where people start inserting their insecurities in to a post when the OP might not have written anything about it at all.

Let us chill, try to help and advise.... if you dont have anything to say, dont say anything. Why make a rude post just for the sake of it?

If you want to help, then help. But dont preach. 

Understand that the OP hinted that English might not be his first language. Also that he is a NEW member, so he does not know the norms of your forum. 

And with regards to the "Punishment" issue being harped upon. The OP clearly says in his first post "Raising the voice slightly". Not tugging at collar, not yelling, absolutely NOT about beating or physical abuse. So why is that topic being brought up so many times?

If a dog or a pup or a child or anything does anything there has to be 2 aspects: Praise when he is right, let him know when he is wrong. The latter does NOT amount to abuse. 

And not doing the later is like praising the kid when he got an A in math, but not saying anything when you found crystal meth in his back pack. Really? Not even let him know he is doing anything wrong? Dont make me laugh!

And there are people who are down right rude... that too to a NEW member, a person who is SAYING CLEARLY he does not know.

How nice is this?

And I see moderators posting on this thread, and NO one taking one step to correct this?

Is this civil? Is this cultured? It reeks of a tribal cabalistic behavior. Shame on us for being so rude!


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

If this is the way some one seeks to get through to a human, then I ignore that person's advise about how to get through to a dog.

Positively disgraceful!


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> I think this post is being extremely accusative in its tone.


I meant this "Thread" instead of this "Post" in the above sentence.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I dont know if you're reading the same thread that I'm reading, but more than a few people have tried to offer advice and help. Your post is mostly a repeat of what has already been posted here several times. Perhaps you haven't noticed the pattern? Op asks a question, people offer advice or ask questions to give more help, and then he either 1. doesn't reply with answers or even respond to the advice or 2. Is combative or wants to defend whatever method he's currently using. This is the only thread he's really responded to since he started posting threads. Usually, he asks the questions, then never returns and creates a new thread.

This thread is a carryover from this thread, so maybe you'll see where some of the frustration is coming from.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...y-driving-me-crazy-help-me-2.html#post2566376


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Frustration? Whose frustration are you talking about? Hopefully not YOUR frustration or that of the other "accusers"?

This is a forum for discussion and for new people to seek advise. Where does any one's frustration come in to the picture?

Why is ANYONE frustrated with a message in a forum? 

Thanks for pointing out the previous thread. I was not aware of this, and now it becomes even more clear that the fail runs deep in this whole issue. 

People write things when angry, as the OP said in his first post (in the previous thread as linked by Lakl) and the 6 page thread became a communal bash up of a frustrated new pup owner. HE has a REASON to be frustrated, he has no experience. If an adviser is frustrated, thats just plain hilarious and honestly ... fail! 

How about an understanding ear, step by step guidance? Agreed some people did provide that, but then there are the "Super concerned" ones who cant stop finger pointing and self congratulating on how good they themselves are.

I always wonder, why do people post when they have nothing to add, but just to harp on the same issue. 

Sometimes the best post you can make is quote a good post and say "This".

What behavior changes do you hope from the owner when you dont leave him a way out? What message do you wish to get across to him when you block him yourself?

He apologized, clarified that he intends to change his ways, and I can see why he started a new thread.

Lets take an example very common in the West coast. Here if you are apprehended by police with Marijuana - you are arrested and based on your level of offense given a punishment. In some middle eastern countries - you are put to death. 

Thats the difference between a civilized society which has evolved and believes in giving second chances versus a baying mob of self righteous pricks.

*If this guy is saying he is at the end of his tether, but he intends to hold on to the dog, then if you GENUINELY care about the human and the dog (because honestly, you can not claim to care about one without the other), then LISTEN to the HUMAN and HELP.
*


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

This whole issue is similar to what I saw very very often in my university days and which never failed to amuse me. The bumpkins would always talk LOUDLY when talking to a person from a foreign country whose english was not good. 

Yeah, very smart. Language skills = hearing disability. ROFL. :crazy:

Convey your message in a way to get across to your audience, or walk away knowing it is not your place to speak. 

Period.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I did not see (must have missed it) that the OP had language issues. 

I also think he/she has gotten alot of good advice, and yes maybe some not so nice comments about "why" one doesn't need to go the route he/she has been going.

WOOF, since your so sympathetic, I suggest you council the OP on the "how to raise a puppy properly" and the rest of can stay out of it

As to the OP response to my last post, my post was NOT meant to be sarcastic, it was to merely point out, that when puppies do things, they don't know the difference from right/wrong, speaking to them as humans at this age, they do not understand. AND when they make a mistake, it is the fault of us "owners" who are not diligent in watching them, or directing them.

I think the links others posted could give you good information and again, suggest you read them. 

With that, I am done, you can learn from your mistakes and start over making good choices or you can choose to stay on the path your on. Your choice go for it.

And to add, YOU (OP) are making just as many 'snarky' posts as you accuse others. Ignore them and move on.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lakl said:


> I dont know if you're reading the same thread that I'm reading, but more than a few people have tried to offer advice and help. Your post is mostly a repeat of what has already been posted here several times. Perhaps you haven't noticed the pattern? Op asks a question, people offer advice or ask questions to give more help, and then he either 1. doesn't reply with answers or even respond to the advice or 2. Is combative or wants to defend whatever method he's currently using. This is the only thread he's really responded to since he started posting threads. Usually, he asks the questions, then never returns and creates a new thread.
> 
> This thread is a carryover from this thread, so maybe you'll see where some of the frustration is coming from.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...y-driving-me-crazy-help-me-2.html#post2566376


Thanks for posting that Lakl, I know that helped me remember the OP and past questions about behavior.

As far as:



JakodaCD OA said:


> So the next time she has an accident in the house/in her crate, smack yourself because the fault lies there..


I believe that was meant to be a bit 'tongue in cheek' because I'm not thinking any of us really go around smacking ourselves everytime we mess up our dog training (I know I'd be pretty beat up by now :wild: )

Think the point was to STOP looking to the dog for the blame when most (all ?) of the time there is some training that we don't know, forgot, are inconsistant, late, early, not paying attention..... WHATEVER. So I know that when I am frustrated and my dog isn't learning...

it is a lack on my part not my dogs.

Not on purpose. But still on my shoulders not my dogs. I don't know what I don't know, so need to keep learning. Thank goodness for all my instructors/classes/friends over the years. Because they CAN help with hints, tips, suggestions that worked for them. 

In the meantime, while I'm figuring the problem out, I need to be the smart one in the relationship and set my pup up to SUCCEED. So managing their environment (crate?), EXERCISE! , socialization, teaching tricks, EXERCISE, playing games, teaching tricks, EXERCISE....

Did I mention exercise?

These are two good sites with info:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ick-least-important-part-teaching-tricks.html

aw:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I did not see (must have missed it) that the OP had language issues.
> 
> I also think he/she has gotten alot of good advice, and yes maybe some not so nice comments about "why" one doesn't need to go the route he/she has been going.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lakl said:


> Rehome the dog, and stick to cats.


Nah. I think I will keep all of them!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Theman441 said:


> That's unnecessary. Of course I have a lack of training qualities! this is my first dog. Tell me something better maybe solutions to this problem,
> and thank me for at-least listening to experts instead of telling me to smack myself because I'm doing it wrong. I think you need to step back and stop blaming ME for everything my dog does and give some ideas.


No one likes being blamed for anything, that is human nature. While it is easy to blame the pup for peeing on the carpet, or tearing the paper up or grabbing some human food, it really isn't their fault. It is their nature to just pee when they feel like it, or see paper think it is interesting and rip into it for curiosity. Grabbing food, to a pup it's no big deal, they smelled something they like, they go for it..... all canine nature.

Until the dog has received training and understands the training, corrections will not work and really will only damage the relationship. 

With some dogs, depending on their temperament, even raising your voice a little can cause problems. 

The links I posted earlier will help you get _started_, but to get as far as you would like to with your pup, a trainer needs to be involved.

Unfortunately your pup has gotten used to peeing in the house, being free to roam the house instead of crate trained. It's going to be a bit more difficult, more time consuming and for you frustrating; to train him.

Good luck, if you aren't interested in the good advice that has been given in the many threads you have posted, I do hope you seek experienced help somewhere for your pup.


----------



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Frustration? Whose frustration are you talking about? Hopefully not YOUR frustration or that of the other "accusers"?
> 
> This is a forum for discussion and for new people to seek advise. Where does any one's frustration come in to the picture?
> 
> ...


Couldn't of explained it better thanks. your the only one who basically understands


----------

